# UrtheCast (UR.T)



## Toronto_Boy (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone looking into UrtheCast (UR.T) based in Vancouver? Any thoughts?

http://www.urthecast.com/


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds interesting:


> In partnership with leading space organizations such as the Russian Space Agency, UrtheCast is launching two cameras to the ISS fall 2013, making it the only provider of near realtime HD Earth video from space.


It would be interesting to have someone from Google comment on UR, compare this technology to Google Earth, etc.

I wonder what type of agreement they have with the ISS.


----------

